# replace cylinder damper on cub cadet ?



## smtrainswiz59 (Dec 18, 2009)

the forward and reverse pedal will not return to the neutral position on my cub cadet model # 2186 riding mower. i have to reach down and pull it up manually for the tractor to slow down .do i have to replace the damper cylinder or what has to be fixed ? any help is greatly appriciated.


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

sounds like u could have the linkage binding at some point. the dampner could also be at fault. apply some penetrating oil at the pivot points and see if that helps. if u have nylon bushings make sure they are in good shape.


----------

